
Show HN: ASP.NET Core 1.0 High Performance - jsingleton
https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/aspnet-core-10-high-performance
======
jsingleton
You can read the first chapter of my book for free (no sign-up required) at:
[https://www.packtpub.com/packtlib/book/Application%20Develop...](https://www.packtpub.com/packtlib/book/Application%20Development/9781785881893/1)

You can also see the foreword on Amazon: [https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASP-NET-
Core-1-0-High-Performance/d...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASP-NET-
Core-1-0-High-Performance/dp/1785881892)

And the code is on GitHub: [https://github.com/PacktPublishing/ASP.NET-
Core-1.0-High-Per...](https://github.com/PacktPublishing/ASP.NET-
Core-1.0-High-Performance)

